# East Canyon Hotspotting



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

I thought I would give the EC a try today. As I topped the hill from Morgan, my jaw dropped!! Open water on Dec. 30th!! When was the last time you could say you took the boat out on New Years!?!?! But I wanted *ICE*...

Cold.









Getting colder..









Almost there.









*ICE*!!









So I walked on.









It was this thick.









I caught MANY of these. (Note the lure used)









I was at this spot.









See everyone up there tomorrow!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

"Cool" pics TD!

That is really surprising to see open water this time of year. How was the road up there?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Bax* said:


> How was the road up there?


Clean and clear. No worries. Anyone in a car could make the drive, no problem. Trying to park off of the road would present a problem though.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Ton_Def said:


> See everyone up there tomorrow!


LOL!! 
Nice, looks like a Good time!


----------



## bsnowtaylor (Dec 19, 2012)

I did not get a very good look at that lure. Is that a pink jig head with a white body?


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks! for the report I was just sitting here at work wodering when it would be safe and ready. sounds like Saturday  .


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

Great, maybe tuesday will be the day. Thanks tondef!


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice fish!


----------



## P-soup03 (Dec 18, 2012)

Do you know if the road that goes by Little Dell Reservoir and the Mormon Trail is still open or closed?


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

P-soup03 said:


> Do you know if the road that goes by Little Dell Reservoir and the Mormon Trail is still open or closed?


Closed for the season.


----------

